# Western Electric Lightning Resistor Model 29-B



## jbehnke747 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello, I have a Western Electric Lightning resistor model #29-B on the ceiling in my basement and I'm trying to figure out how old it is. I have seen pictures online of several ones similar to it that have patent dates stamped on the back in red letters (usually around 1914-1917) but mine only reads "29-B" in black lettering on the back of it. I was wondering if anyone else has seen one like mine without the red patent dates on the back? Thank you!


----------



## jbehnke747 (Aug 29, 2017)

*Western Electric Telephone Line Lightning Resistor Model 29-B*

Hello, I have a Western Electric telephone line lightning resistor model #29-B on the ceiling in my basement and I'm trying to figure out how old it is. I have seen pictures online of several ones similar to it that have patent dates stamped on the back in red letters (usually around 1914-1917) but mine only reads "29-B" in black lettering on the back of it. I was wondering if anyone else has seen one like mine without the red patent dates on the back? Thank you!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Circa~1919, latest E-bay bid, $23.74


----------



## jbehnke747 (Aug 29, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Circa~1919, latest E-bay bid, $23.74


Thank you very much!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Were you hoping Alexander built this one himself?


----------



## Cjet (Dec 24, 2021)

jbehnke747 said:


> *Western Electric Telephone Line Lightning Resistor Model 29-B*
> 
> Hello, I have a Western Electric telephone line lightning resistor model #29-B on the ceiling in my basement and I'm trying to figure out how old it is. I have seen pictures online of several ones similar to it that have patent dates stamped on the back in red letters (usually around 1914-1917) but mine only reads "29-B" in black lettering on the back of it. I was wondering if anyone else has seen one like mine without the red patent dates on the back? Thank you!


I have one on the ceiling of my basement. My house was built in 1915.


jbehnke747 said:


> Hello, I have a Western Electric Lightning resistor model #29-B on the ceiling in my basement and I'm trying to figure out how old it is. I have seen pictures online of several ones similar to it that have patent dates stamped on the back in red letters (usually around 1914-1917) but mine only reads "29-B" in black lettering on the back of it. I was wondering if anyone else has seen one like mine without the red patent dates on the back? Thank you!


 I have one on the ceiling of my basement. My house was built in 1915


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Cjet said:


> I have one on the ceiling of my basement. My house was built in 1915.
> 
> 
> I have one on the ceiling of my basement. My house was built in 1915
> View attachment 160923


Would you take $900 for it?


----------



## Cjet (Dec 24, 2021)

Majewski said:


> Would you take $900 for it?


 thank you for the offer but I think it is priceless to have something so old in my house. I just moved in a couple of weeks ago and when I was cleaning things up, I discovered this relic. It was pretty exciting actually to discover this thing. Thank you for the discussion online here, to those who are a part of this, as it helped me understand better what it was I found.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Cjet said:


> thank you for the offer but I think it is priceless to have something so old in my house. I just moved in a couple of weeks ago and when I was cleaning things up, I discovered this relic. It was pretty exciting actually to discover this thing. Thank you for the discussion online here, to those who are a part of this, as it helped me understand better what it was I found.


$920?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Majewski said:


> $920?


$921?

Not offering that, just wondering what you would take


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

readydave8 said:


> $921?
> 
> Not offering that, just wondering what you would take


Damn you!!!!!!


----------



## Cjet (Dec 24, 2021)

Majewski said:


> Damn you!!!!!!


Wait, nine hundred dollars? 
Or, $9.00?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

$9000 would be even more, would you take that? I won't pay that much but Majewski might


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd like to have a buck for everyone I removed and trashed back in the 60s.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

rjniles said:


> I'd like to have a buck for everyone I removed and trashed back in the 60s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


Me too


----------

